# Tarheel K9



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

I flew out to Tarheel for the decoy course and thought it appropriate to share my thoughts. First off the instructors are top notch tracking , detection , decoy , obedience how do I know this  that's the best part after I am wore out from the dogs they allow students to participate in any other class they have going .just when I think the days over instructors ask who want to work some dogs ? 2 kick a$$ instructors and a few students and endless dogs till I am wore out again . Thomas hate to say it but you were right he puts together a professional and informative class , I wish I had known how Tarheel worked long ago best starting point a new guy will find. I am impressed and will definitely be flying across the country to do it again , just my 2 cents


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I've always thought tarheel would be the perfect place and crew to host a stud dog seminar, actually more of a stud evaluation, basically a chance for the eastern police dog kennels to showcase their flagship male alongside others in a series of reality based search/apprehension scenarios with top notch decoys and locations/settings.
Of course it would be filmed, maybe to be put on a DVD, mostly for the purposes of agencies to watch and get a perspective on what each kennel is bringing to the table and how it would or wouldnt suit their requirements.
I think it would also shed some light on what top studs are out there in the eastern US that are largely unknown because they arent owned by the established kennels.

Just an idea that I and a few friends have been talking about for a few years now, this is the first I've mentioned it publically.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

You would be hard pressed to find a better facility an most importantly people who understand dogs and police k9 like these people , hell dogs in every aspect . It's a life style for them I mean long hours day in and day out


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Joe! We appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Drew,

I think your idea is interesting.. something has already been in the works for a little while now, but it is not affiliated with us. We don't breed to produce police dogs, we just don't have the time, interest or resources for it. We import all of our police dogs.

It is going to be a PSA event. 

http://psak9.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/The-PSA-Power-Dog-Tournament.pdf


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Was hoping you would read this, I knew you imported all of your police dogs and was thinking of you guys more as hosts than participants with a stud of your own to showcase, although maik would have fit the bill nicely, I just think logistically it's a great centralized location with all the resources needed to do it.

That PSA tournament is really an entirely different realm than what I'm talking about, like night and day different.

Anyway if you guys discuss it and the other half has any interest let me know I really think it has massive potential........


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

JOE.

Did they make a PDC seem a lot easier to attain than you thought before? Did you get to work your dog as well?

It is nice to hear your thoughts about TK9. I believe and lived everything you said when I worked there. Of course that would make me biased, having worked there though. Good to hear it from other folks and glad you had a worthwhile time.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

def seems like a class operation. i wish the seminar discussion he had on operant conditioning for psd's was still around ... been a few years back, but that was a great read imo


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

rick smith said:


> def seems like a class operation. i wish the seminar discussion he had on operant conditioning for psd's was still around ... been a few years back, but that was a great read imo


What was the topic, Rick? I may be able to dig up an article for you


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Was hoping you would read this, I knew you imported all of your police dogs and was thinking of you guys more as hosts than participants with a stud of your own to showcase, although maik would have fit the bill nicely, I just think logistically it's a great centralized location with all the resources needed to do it.
> 
> That PSA tournament is really an entirely different realm than what I'm talking about, like night and day different.
> 
> Anyway if you guys discuss it and the other half has any interest let me know I really think it has massive potential........


I'm traveling right now, but message me privately if you get a chance.. I would like to hear what you envision in a little more detail.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

Dave I understand what you were saying now , I have more enthusiasm than experience and thought you were talking smack and got defensive 
Good reminder for me to do more listening than talking


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Joe, I sincerely hope that you come back to TK9 while I am still here. Your energy and ability to take instruction and constructive criticism will serve you VERY well as you continue down your path. It has also made you extremely fun to train with.

That said, I have had the same experience as you have here.


----------

